

Show HN: A Bitcoin Christmas - spenvo

Link:  www.SpreadtheCoin.com<p>A few weeks ago I wanted to give my parents and brother, (who had all heard about bitcoin on the news) their first ever Bitcoin as a gift for Christmas and educate them along the way.<p>Amid the recent China crash there has been a lot of negativity in the Bitcoin community and the news... My buds and soon-to-be-teammates thought that what I was wanting to do for my family was just what the Bitcoin community needed.<p>So we put together a certificate, graphic designs, and cards to make the &quot;Spread the Coin Bitcoin Christmas package&quot;.
The idea being that if we all spread a little Bitcoin cheer this holiday season and share any amount you wish with our friends and family that together we can grow and enrich the Bitcoin community.<p>You can find us at www.SpreadtheCoin.com<p>Feel free to give us any feedback on the idea, designs, or the website. We are wanting to make this Bitcoin marketing project crowd-sourced very soon!
======
doublerebel
I have a very similar product in development, but security concerns have made
me cautious to release it so early. I notice you are not even using a self-
signed SSL cert on your site. Can you describe any existing security measures
and plans for security? With the recent Bitcoin 'disappearances' I think this
issue is paramount.

Also, how do you plan to mitigate exchange pricing and support, considering
Coinbase seems overloaded with orders. Or are you dealing strictly in Bitcoin
for now?

~~~
spenvo
Hey Doublerebel! There is no actual implementation of a Bitcoin wallet on our
site - nor will there be. It's a static website that offers images and assets
for printing.

The idea is that people want to gift Bitcoin to others -- there are many means
for doing that -- and we don't want to supplant those options with a new
wallet service.

------
t0
Is the PDF version working right? I don't see anywhere for public or private
keys. You also need a paper wallet address generator. Coinbase wallets look
like this: [http://i.imgur.com/BPwIAra.png](http://i.imgur.com/BPwIAra.png)

~~~
spenvo
The PDF Certificate relies on the browser's built-in print-to-PDF. It is a
really simple page, but has been tested in each major modern browser. There
was a client side library called JSPDF which looked really cool - and would
provide a <button> to click on, but it was huge, didn't support CSS, and I
didn't feel like I could trust the library without understanding it.

